# engine bay clean up with some goodies



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

*GTi engine bay clean up, with tuning goodies*

Wanted to clean up my engine bay for while now, as thus far this year ive only been doing quick wipe downs. Planned to fit a few tuning goodies too while the engine is dirty.

not much plastic around the engine bay to dress, so cleaning takes a good while. Very pleased with the outcome and now hopefully the engine bay will stay looking nice for the rest of the year at least. The little hike in power also makes the car a lot nicer to drive. Mpg isn't altered much during normal driving conditions as I am finding I'm using less throttle angle to do the same speeds. plus a few engine treats make it look better too i feel.

sorry not many during pictures of the clean up, in the heat kinda wanted to get cracking. lastly painted the inlet plenum, surrounding brackets and throttle gold

*Parts fitted:*
Tomei Poncams
Toyo Sport 4-2-1 header *ceramic based coating
magnecor kv85
FSE 1-8 bar fuel gauge

also fitted:
unique exhaust 2.5' stainless steel cat back system
Unorthodox Racing pulleys * 2 piece 
front poly bush engine mount

*Products used:*
Daisy APC 10:1
Billbery 5:1
Super foam spray gun
AG vinyl and rubber care
AG HD wax
GL showroom shine
Turtle wax metal polish
Hammerite smooth silver & gold
VHT ceramic based paint
GM white silicon grease 
WD40
Detailing brushes

before










new parts



















Rocker cover off










Cams side by side



















Tomei in :argie: :argie:










Cleaned up prior to fitting



















Exhaust manifold removed

Daisy apc agitated




























toyo sport header










egr port blocked off and later smooth'd










key'd the complete header and downpipe in the same way










time to remove that nasty step












































































































































































Finally



















any and all comments welkom
david


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, good jo.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, looks very nice indeed. Some nice goodies going on there too.

You can see the difference in cams, a lot more lift:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Pictures all gone mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

need to pay the £2 a month for the pro account lol..

no upload limits, and they dont compress your pics.. 

imo its definitely worth it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No show pics here...:wall:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

ahh man, bummer


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

wern't sure where to post these and thought not worth starting another thread.

Always always wanted a set of these team dynamics alloys, which I think are 17's replicas of the R34 GTR's wheels. Old school looking wheel, probably released no later than 2002 - so sets are few and far between. From some angles I actually think the teams are better looking than the GTR ones.

Brought them diy painted black with good 6mm rubbers however in need of refurbishment. Work carried out with City Powder Coaters in Digbeth Birmingham. Decided on a dark grey over silver or black, which matches my rocker cover too. Once tyres were refitted 10:1 apc to remove the tyre paste and given 2 coats of AG HD wax over 2 days. Missing the team dynamic centre cap stickers I thought I go for something else, autobots centres ftw.































































































































back from the tyre shop, time for another clean



















centres matched



















ta damn


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a few days of work recently so thought id finish off the undersealing that I had started 3 years ago. Very happy to see what I had done previous didn't need going over. While the wheels were off I decided to clean, polish and protect both front and back of the alloys. Used 5:1 Daisy apc for the tyres, bilberry 5:1 for the wheels. Used various detailing brushes for the clean up. Not used and tyre shine as I would be putting these wheels away until winter.

Each wheel arch was foam sprayed with 3:1 daisy apc and agitated with various stiff brushes. Rinsed, foamed, agitated, rinsed and then left to dry, luckily it was a warm day and it didn't take long. Don't worry as soon il be refitting my 'like' new KYB Excel-G Shocks and Spax springs. Final wipe down with a few Costco mf's then a layer of underseal *inc both bat caves and treated the plastic arch lines with turtle wax extreme tyre gel. I don't normal like the turtle wax range as I don't get on with them, however the extreme range I can't fault it and use the shampoo and trim gel regularly.

Both sills were scrubbed down and given another layer of underseal as I was there. All brake line points where cleaned and the ends protected with white silicone spray grease, the stuff GM motor company use in the factory. Lower front panel and lower chassis legs were given a hit with a scotch pad and treated aswell.

GTi wheels all cleaned up, didn't spend too much time on them as they'd be put away till the winter anyways. they've pitted quite babdly on the inside as the last owner had them out side for about 4 years eek

5:1 Billberry wheel cleaner 
Wheel brushes
5:1 apc for the tyres
Megs foaming spray head
Megs scratchX
AG HD wax























































Also gave the wheel nuts a hit with turtle wax metal polish










On to the under body, front panel and arches










Calipers cleaned up and arch liners treated with trim gel










NSF wheel arch










Detailing brush to get in and around the small bolts



















All washed and dryed ready for undersealing










Minimal dirty coming of the arch liners now










same for the OSF wheel arch 3:1 apc and CYC foam sprayer










Agitated with brush to loosen up the muck



















NSR wheel arch all mucky and in need of some loving.























































both sills given another hit


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice fella!


----------



## Cianc (May 19, 2011)

Great work there dude, fair play!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work! the engine looks a lot better


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing work.. don't see many of these :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## pjavon (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, some work gone into that and very impressive it looks to.
Well done mate


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow great work mate, what did you spray the exhaust with? Good work on the arches, thats a job I want to tackle on my daily driver soon.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

cheers everyone.

i used VHT FlameProof Coating with curing carried out on the car.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice m8


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there matey :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing attention to detail there, something a bit different on here.

Your car looks in top shape.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Top job here!

Really like how meticulous you work 

How much power is it putting out? Did the cams give a noticeable improvement?


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great work


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

tar lads - he's not seen to much good treatment over the winter sadly
david


----------



## bayerische_M52 (Feb 8, 2012)

nice work


----------

